# Stay away from hotgrass



## Tokerqueen (Feb 13, 2022)

Hey guys,
Ive been using marijuana for pain management for years. I ordered from a company called Hotgrass a few weeks ago. Last week after waiting and waiting, I decided to email the company to find out about my package. Wrong tracking code was sent, so I couldn’t keep track of my package.
After sending emails,, I was told that the matter would be looked into. I waited all weekend, and still heard nothing. So this morning I left a review, wow, the response was quick! I’ve basically been called a bully and a liar. They are now telling me that the package was delivered to my address, can I assure you, it did not.
At this point, I don’t care about the damn weed. I’m more mad at the fact that I have been treated like a criminal. If anyone would like to see the lovely emails that I received from the owner, please feel free to message me!


----------



## vostok (Feb 13, 2022)

post em up I think many peeps are sick of seeing these armature business rippers no better than common thieves

give them something to re consider come starting their new rip conns

the good news yeah 'mericans what else 

IMO buy in a place where they may well love you ...lol


----------



## Tokerqueen (Feb 13, 2022)

Not sure what order they will show in.

I especially like the one where he says that his legal representative will be in contact for defamation! Umm for an illegal weed dispensary, lol


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Feb 13, 2022)

Tokerqueen said:


> Hey guys,
> Ive been using marijuana for pain management for years. I ordered from a company called Hotgrass a few weeks ago. Last week after waiting and waiting, I decided to email the company to find out about my package. Wrong tracking code was sent, so I couldn’t keep track of my package.
> After sending emails,, I was told that the matter would be looked into. I waited all weekend, and still heard nothing. So this morning I left a review, wow, the response was quick! I’ve basically been called a bully and a liar. They are now telling me that the package was delivered to my address, can I assure you, it did not.
> At this point, I don’t care about the damn weed. I’m more mad at the fact that I have been treated like a criminal. If anyone would like to see the lovely emails that I received from the owner, please feel free to message me!


Just give us a call. We can help.


----------



## Boatguy (Feb 13, 2022)

LOL.. 
Your package was delivered, and comfirmed by the canadian postal servce. Good luck with that


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 13, 2022)

I can see both sides of this story. Seems like a simple mix up where both parties are unwilling to see it from the others perspective. 

Canada post delivers shit to the wrong mailbox constantly. It's probably what happened and it was probably a nice score for a lucky individual lol.


----------



## Tokerqueen (Feb 13, 2022)

Boatguy said:


> LOL..
> Your package was delivered, and comfirmed by the canadian postal servce. Good luck with that


 Yes it says it was delivered, but it wasn’t! It may have been delivered to a different address, but no package was dropped of here, so thanks


----------



## Tokerqueen (Feb 13, 2022)

Mr.Head said:


> I can see both sides of this story. Seems like a simple mix up where both parties are unwilling to see it from the others perspective.
> 
> Canada post delivers shit to the wrong mailbox constantly. It's probably what happened and it was probably a nice score for a lucky individual lol.


Yes, I agree. Things could have been handled better, on both parts. I let my anger get the better of me. I understand where they are coming from, saying that it was delivered to my address, they have the tracking code that says it was, but, it wasn’t! Canada Post messes up, and it could have been delivered to the wrong address by mistake. See, I was very calm at first, but then made to feel as if I were lying, which made me angry.


----------



## trxtom (Feb 13, 2022)

welcome to america


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Feb 13, 2022)

Tokerqueen said:


> Yes, I agree. Things could have been handled better, on both parts. I let my anger get the better of me. I understand where they are coming from, saying that it was delivered to my address, they have the tracking code that says it was, but, it wasn’t! Canada Post messes up, and it could have been delivered to the wrong address by mistake. See, I was very calm at first, but then made to feel as if I were lying, which made me angry.


Didn't realize you were in Canada where that's legal. Maybe get in touch with them again, but be polite. I didn't read your emails.

Maybe it got delivered to the wrong address and someone will be cool and return it to the post offices so they can redeliver it. Or maybe they're put it in your Box someday.

I lost a wallet once with $40 in it and someone sent it to me with the money still in it.


----------



## Creature1969 (Feb 13, 2022)

I'm in the US but, I once had a _very_ expensive package show as delivered but wasn't. My heart was racing. Called the P.O. and 45 min later they had found that someone scanned a _whole truck_ as delivered instead of "arrived at facility". Good times.


----------



## Tokerqueen (Feb 13, 2022)

Thanks, I was polite I’m my first few emails, they aren’t posted lol


----------



## Fardsnarp (Feb 13, 2022)

Sounds like they sent you a bogus number on purpose so you couldn't track it. My vote is premeditated theft.


----------



## Tokerqueen (Feb 13, 2022)

Creature1969 said:


> I'm in the US but, I once had a _very_ expensive package show as delivered but wasn't. My heart was racing. Called the P.O. and 45 min later they had found that someone scanned a _whole truck_ as delivered instead of "arrived at facility". Good times.


Wow, they scanned the whole truck as delivered?
I called the post office, just to make sure that it wasn’t there. Frustrating to say the least.


----------



## Tokerqueen (Feb 13, 2022)

Fardsnarp said:


> Sounds like they sent you a bogus number on purpose so you couldn't track it. My vote is premeditated theft.


Yeah, the tracking code that they gave me didn’t work. If I had of the correct one, maybe I could have tracked it along the way.


----------



## Star Dog (Feb 13, 2022)

What was the credit they offered?


----------



## Tokerqueen (Feb 13, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> What was the credit they offered?


They didn’t say, I was really not offered a credit after stating that I wouldn’t order from them again


----------



## Tokerqueen (Feb 13, 2022)

Tokerqueen said:


> They didn’t say, I was really not offered a credit after stating that I wouldn’t order from them again


Sorry that should read *only offered* damn typos!


----------



## Star Dog (Feb 13, 2022)

I only read the emails briefly but if they were offering credit for the amount that's fair, for you to expect a refund is a bit unreasonable based on the circumstances.


----------



## Tokerqueen (Feb 13, 2022)

Perhaps! I would have taken the credit, but was only offered after things escalated, and then the owner stepped in, and it got worse from there. 
Regardless, things could have and should have been dealt better on both ends.
I don’t care about the package as much as the way they made me feel. I order online all the time and never have any issues.
I didn’t expect a refund, was only asking,as a couple other dispensaries that I have dealt with in the past offered a refund.


----------



## Fardsnarp (Feb 13, 2022)

Did they ever offer you the 'good' tracking number so you could verify? If not, scam.


----------



## Tokerqueen (Feb 14, 2022)

They did, a couple of days ago, and the tracking number shows that it was scanned and delivered to my address, but, I did not receive it.
This all started with, “could you please help, I haven’t received my order, could you look into it”?

The response that I received, “it was delivered by Canada Post, they scanned it at your address”.
After explaining again that I didn’t receive, asked if they could look into it, then there was silence… and unanswered messages.
I don’t know where the error occurred. I’m not saying it was their fault, i am more upset about the way the company handled my inquiries


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 14, 2022)

Are porch pirates a potential possibility?


----------



## Tokerqueen (Feb 14, 2022)

Yes, that’s always a possibility


----------



## JonathanT (Feb 14, 2022)

Well, you could've been less of a shitbag when replying to them. Should've accepted the credit. I kinda hope they sue you for defamation.


----------



## Tokerqueen (Feb 14, 2022)

Lol,, yes in illegal weed dispensary is going to sue me 

I was polite at first, but that only goes so far


----------



## Lenin1917 (Feb 14, 2022)

Not familiar with them, but postal services do fuck up sometimes. Had a $500 air conditioner get delivered to the wrong house once. Was supposed to sign for it. Luckily they were able to recover it but it was still a pain in the ass


----------



## Tokerqueen (Feb 14, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> Not familiar with them, but postal services do fuck up sometimes. Had a $500 air conditioner get delivered to the wrong house once. Was supposed to sign for it. Luckily they were able to recover it but it was still a pain in the ass


Yeah, we have had mail delivered to the wrong address before, wondering if that’s the case now. If it went to the address I think it did, I can kiss it good bye. You were very lucky to get your air conditioner back


----------



## Tokerqueen (Feb 14, 2022)

I updated my post, well meant too, but I think I ended up making another post lol, new to this forum


----------



## Star Dog (Feb 14, 2022)

Now that you're member if it's possible why don't you consider growing your own, your in a good place for advice.

Depending where you are in world it can cheap to do.


----------



## Tokerqueen (Feb 14, 2022)

I would love to take advantage of this site and get 
Some helpful info for growing. I tried last year, wasn’t good lol. Ended up with 8 grams off of one friggen plant


----------



## Apalchen (Feb 14, 2022)

Quit ordering your weed thru the mail. Buy quality locally grown weed. Recently saw an article that 80% of Canadian weed is remediated. Which means they just stuck it in a large machine and hit it with radiation or ozone. It kills the mold so it won’t grow on the plate test but leaves behind a the dead spores. And it makes the weed taste more generic because it destroys some terpenes. 

I see post from your fellow Canadian growers all the time saying they can’t move product.

Commerical weed is 90% mids do yourself a favor and find a small grower.


----------



## Star Dog (Feb 14, 2022)

Tokerqueen said:


> I would love to take advantage of this site and get
> Some helpful info for growing. I tried last year, wasn’t good lol. Ended up with 8 grams off of one friggen plant


Seriously that isn't as bad as you think you might not realize it but you learned a bit even with a failure. 
So you'll hit the ground running


----------



## Milky Weed (Feb 14, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> Not familiar with them, but postal services do fuck up sometimes. Had a $500 air conditioner get delivered to the wrong house once. Was supposed to sign for it. Luckily they were able to recover it but it was still a pain in the ass


Bro i had my 2 lights delivered to the wrong house. it was like $1400 worth of lights!! And it said grow lights on the box i was freaking out lol, luckily it was in the neighborhood and i managed to scoop them up.


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 14, 2022)

Apalchen said:


> Quit ordering your weed thru the mail. Buy quality locally grown weed. Recently saw an article that 80% of Canadian weed is remediated. Which means they just stuck it in a large machine and hit it with radiation or ozone. It kills the mold so it won’t grow on the plate test but leaves behind a the dead spores. And it makes the weed taste more generic because it destroys some terpenes.
> 
> I see post from your fellow Canadian growers all the time saying they can’t move product.
> 
> Commerical weed is 90% mids do yourself a favor and find a small grower.


"small growers" generally use these grey market dispensaries to move their flowers. Everything I have bought online has been better than the garbage I've bought in shops. Even the cheapest weed will knock out a $40 1/8 at a dispensary. 

As far as the radiation goes you're 100% the weed literally comes out brown like it's been vaped. I've gotten one "good" 1/8 from a dispensary and good's a bit of a stretch it was GMO Cookies and it was airy and light but it was green and actually smelled like Cannabis not microwave.


----------



## Tokerqueen (Feb 14, 2022)

Apalchen said:


> Quit ordering your weed thru the mail. Buy quality locally grown weed. Recently saw an article that 80% of Canadian weed is remediated. Which means they just stuck it in a large machine and hit it with radiation or ozone. It kills the mold so it won’t grow on the plate test but leaves behind a the dead spores. And it makes the weed taste more generic because it destroys some terpenes.
> 
> I see post from your fellow Canadian growers all the time saying they can’t move product.
> 
> Commerical weed is 90% mids do yourself a favor and find a small grower.


Thank you for the advice! I’m hoping to grow my own, will need some advice, but hoping to give it a go


----------



## Apalchen (Feb 14, 2022)

Tokerqueen said:


> Thank you for the advice! I’m hoping to grow my own, will need some advice, but hoping to give it a go


Best advice is to look thru some grow journals. Find someone with results that look like what you want and that shares all of their info in their journal. Copy what they are doing exactly. 

Think of it like a cooking recipe, follow it. Don’t add random ingredients cause you see someone else having success with it they are most likely on a different recipe. 

Once you understand and have a few successful grows you can start to tweak things a bit. But at first keep it simple and follow what someone else is doing. 

How much do you smoke per month and we can figure out what size setup you need?


----------



## Tokerqueen (Feb 14, 2022)

I smoke about 4 ozs a month, basically one a week.


----------



## Johiem (Feb 14, 2022)

Also depends on how involved she wants to get. I've seen success with "lazy" and "obsessive" grow methods. After getting my newest genetics I don't think I'll be going back to a dispensary. Even at the cheap ass prices we can get in Oklahoma. Outdoor grown are rolling out at 50 per ounce. I'm a bit shocked that Canada would rather nuke their surplus than refine it down or sell it at a decent price. 40 an 8th?!? that had better be 9-9.5/10 around here.


----------



## Tokerqueen (Feb 14, 2022)

Yeah, some prices are really high, and some dispensaries don’t grade there weed as should be. I ordered quad A a couple weeks ago, it was more A grade, and I’m being generous!
I don’t have the funds for a big grow and all the equipment, need something somewhat easy and maybe an easy strain to grow, is there such a thing? Lol, new to growing, but definitely want to give it a go.


----------



## Johiem (Feb 14, 2022)

There will be some cost, I won't lie, but hopefully, it will provide savings in the long run. You're looking at a 3-5 month commitment per plant depending on strain, grow style and one of the biggest factors, light. There are quite a few more cost effective "hacks" you can employ. One of your biggest costs will be lighting. Keep an eye on this thread





The Best Deals Thread. Post Best Deals And Lowest Prices Links


My recent DOA cheappo one lasted for about 6 months then the last time I went to calibrate it (I was doing that every week and storing in water, not the 'special' storage fluid), It wouldn't grab the 6.86 solution and was only calibrating it to 9pH. It would calibrate to 4.0 but the others...



rollitup.org




The newer post have the best chances of still being active sales but there are some decent lights out there for the budget conscious.


----------



## Tokerqueen (Feb 14, 2022)

Thank you so much for the advice. I’m going to try to set something up, just need to find the room. I would like to try two grows, one inside, one out.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Feb 14, 2022)

You can get setup pretty cheap I just wrote out a budget setup for a couple buds that want to start, same one I’m using for veg now but flowers well too.


Easy grow setup:

Grow Tent 48x24x60, 2x4 Grow... https://www.amazon.com/dp/B09GW7WVNV?ref=ppx_pop_mob_ap_share

2-3(2 will work, 3 will just work better) x DAKASON LED Grow Light 1500, Full... https://www.amazon.com/dp/B092PMWMGN?ref=ppx_pop_mob_ap_share (plug into power strip then plug power strip into light timer) 

iGrowtek 4 Inch Inline... https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08B5V1QB4?ref=ppx_pop_mob_ap_share to exhaust the tent. 

If concerned about smell use carbon filter hooked up to exhaust fan 4inch


4ish week veg 2-3 plants 3 or 5 gallon pots. Any premium organic potting soil will do, top dress with 1-2tbsp dr earth tomato food/gallon of soil, and an inch or 2 of worm castings, topdress once more when flip to flower and once more about halfway through.


----------



## Tokerqueen (Feb 14, 2022)

I appreciate the info! I’ll probably be hitting you up for more. Have a great day


----------



## Lenin1917 (Feb 14, 2022)

Milky Weed said:


> Bro i had my 2 lights delivered to the wrong house. it was like $1400 worth of lights!! And it said grow lights on the box i was freaking out lol, luckily it was in the neighborhood and i managed to scoop them up.


I’d have been shitting myself lol, I’m just glad it was winter and the person that got it was honest enough to call ups and let them know they had the wrong house


----------



## Tokerqueen (Feb 14, 2022)

Omg!! I would have flipped my shit! Glad that you tracked it down.


----------



## Nrk.cdn (Feb 14, 2022)

I don't trust canada post at all. I live in a small town and they can not seem to read an address then though it's their only job. They send to the right house number, wrong street. Get packages sent with sign for option. I get worked up even thinking about them. Always tracking number with them. 

Worst of all, try calling to talk to a supervisor at CP.


----------



## Tokerqueen (Feb 14, 2022)

Yup, and they will not own up to a mistake. Lol


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 14, 2022)

Tokerqueen said:


> Yup, and they will not own up to a mistake. Lol


The old saying goes; You catch a lot more flies with honey than vinegar.

In other words, continuing to work with the seed bank by being polite but firm about your situation will usually get the results you're looking for. Screaming and cussing them might feel good for a second but you can kiss your money goodbye afterwards.

If you have the opportunity to grow your own you should definitely give it a try. Not only is it cheaper but it's a rewarding hobby!


----------



## Tokerqueen (Feb 14, 2022)

ttystikk said:


> The old saying goes; You catch a lot more flies with honey than vinegar.
> 
> In other words, continuing to work with the seed bank by being polite but firm about your situation will usually get the results you're looking for. Screaming and cussing them might feel good for a second but you can kiss your money goodbye afterwards.
> 
> If you have the opportunity to grow your own you should definitely give it a try. Not only is it cheaper but it's a rewarding hobby!


Yeah, I know the saying. Unfortunately, the situation got the better of me.
I’m definitely going to try to grow again. I tried last year with a couple autoflowers, I didn’t have much luck


----------



## Nrk.cdn (Feb 14, 2022)

Growing is not that hard, dialing in your grow environment takes thought. Start small, get a tent/space, fans, exhaust, lights, timers, lights. There is an upfront cost but use kijii or ebay to get equipment. In canada, tons of people are leaving the grow scene as they have no green thumb and/or the profit has disappeared for grey/black market. 

In a legal country, study and grow weed and save money. It starts with reputable seed banks. Make connections so you can share your product. 

I have friends that can't give the weed away.


----------



## Tokerqueen (Feb 14, 2022)

Nrk.cdn said:


> Growing is not that hard, dialing in your grow environment takes thought. Start small, get a tent/space, fans, exhaust, lights, timers, lights. There is an upfront cost but use kijii or ebay to get equipment. In canada, tons of people are leaving the grow scene as they have no green thumb and/or the profit has disappeared for grey/black market.
> 
> In a legal country, study and grow weed and save money. It starts with reputable seed banks. Make connections so you can share your product.
> 
> I have friends that can't give the weed away.


Thank you, I appreciate your advice. I’m going to try an outdoor grow this year. I have to try to find the room to grow the inside.


----------



## Nrk.cdn (Feb 14, 2022)

In canada if you grow outside, try the green mountain grape from ace seeds. It is super fast and will finish before the theives find your plant. It finishes in Sept at 45 lat and before the fall dew starts. 

Ttystikk said it perfectly, You catch a lot more flies with honey than vinegar. I would try and soften the emails and state CP must have screwed up, be sorry and see if they can help you a little. If not, learn and move on. It's frustrating but life is full of other shit that requires your energy.


----------



## Tokerqueen (Feb 14, 2022)

Nrk.cdn said:


> In canada if you grow outside, try the green mountain grape from ace seeds. It is super fast and will finish before the theives find your plant. It finishes in Sept at 45 lat and before the fall dew starts.
> 
> Ttystikk said it perfectly, You catch a lot more flies with honey than vinegar. I would try and soften the emails and state CP must have screwed up, be sorry and see if they can help you a little. If not, learn and move on. It's frustrating but life is full of other shit that requires your energy.


Thank you. I know, I was harsh, I was nice at the beginning and then things just kind of escalated. I did send an apology letter and changed my review. I get the things happen, as I stated it was more the lack of customer service.


----------



## Nrk.cdn (Feb 14, 2022)

If you need help growing, just personal message me. This site is good for making connections. If you are in canada, try the canada med patient section and find growers in your area.


----------



## Tokerqueen (Feb 14, 2022)

Thank you, I will take you up on your offer when the time comes. I am in Canada, and hoping to make some connections.


----------



## Fardsnarp (Feb 14, 2022)

ttystikk said:


> The old saying goes; You catch a lot more flies with honey than vinegar.


Shit still outdraws both.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 14, 2022)

Fardsnarp said:


> Shit still outdraws both.


Draws, yes. Catches, not so much.


----------

